
5 Bitcoin Cash blocks mined. 3 feature the address of a hostel in Hong Kong - TekMol
https://blockchair.com/bitcoin-cash/block/478561
======
TekMol
Who is it that is providing about 50% of the BCH hash rate right now? He is
advertising a Hong Kong address via the Block headers:

Block #478561: aM_ʀY/Genesis Block 269-273 Hennessy Road Wan Chai Hong
Kong/�E�"

Block #478562: bMCPool 1 Genesis Block 269-273 Hennessy Road Wan Chai Hong
Kong Y� S)�

Block #478563: cMCPool 1 Genesis Block 269-273 Hennessy Road Wan Chai Hong
Kong Y�؈% L�

Googling for "269-273 Hennessy Road Wan Chai Hong Kong" brings up this hostel:
[http://www.hostels.com/hostels/hong-kong/check-inn-
hk/58508](http://www.hostels.com/hostels/hong-kong/check-inn-hk/58508)

And it looks like 6 months ago, there was a Reddit post about this Hostel
accepting Bitcoin:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/BitcoinAll/comments/5qgjov/hong_kon...](https://www.reddit.com/r/BitcoinAll/comments/5qgjov/hong_kong_best_hostel_check_inn_hk_now_accepting/)

